# Dwarf Caimen Enclosure...



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi, i started the foundations to my outdoor Dwarf Caimen Enclosure today, don't worry i know in "sunny" (yea right) old england it gets rather cold at times, but i will be installing solar water heaters that are thermo-controlled to regulate the water temps, also a nicely sized shed type house/hide with appropriate bulbs and heaters, Dont Yet have my D.W.A.L but its just an application away, i've already had quite a while being mentored with handling and approaching protocol's, i'm really looking forward to it, my L.A it really reasonable with their fee's and pleasantly helpfull towards me, not obtaining my Dwarf till september, so gives me plenty of time to get everything ready for the big inspection, and if i have something wrong i'll have time to fix it....

just wanted to share :lol2:


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll upload some pics when i have a bit more done, but for now.....EXCITED!!!!!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

What would you say the best depth of pool would be for the Dwarf?? its currently set at 12" deep, what depth do you guys have your pool's set at??: victory:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm going for 24 - 30 inches deep...


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

wow, would love to see pics ......

Check out my webcam below too , you should put one of them in there too .....

Steve


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

fangsy said:


> wow, would love to see pics ......
> 
> Check out my webcam below too , you should put one of them in there too .....
> 
> Steve


Ha ha i'd love to mat eif i knew how to set all that kinda thing up!!!:lol2:, so what depth do you have your pool set at then fangsy?? should i go deeper with mine??:2thumb:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Approx 2ft ....

HE seems happy lol .....


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Approx 2ft ....
> 
> HE seems happy lol .....


 
Right well that just means one thing.......More bloody digging!!!! :lol2:,
couldn't get your cam to work on my comp mate, i'll have to keep trying... i've not seen your enclosure yet!!:2thumb:


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

my 1 im doing is at 24inc deep and goes up to 0inc to the dry part i will try put some pictures up for you to see :2thumb:


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

pauls_reptiles said:


> my 1 im doing is at 24inc deep and goes up to 0inc to the dry part i will try put some pictures up for you to see :2thumb:


 
Yeah i think i might go with that, well the pool is 8ft x 10ft so i may do a 3 stage depth, 24in at the deepest part then into 18in in the middle part then 12in at the other side with a walk out platform for it to get out safely....., will be gettin my hands on some corrigated steel ducting to build a double open ended tunnel which i will completely cover with mud to keep it cool, i'm also going for a double gate entry system as i know these little guys can be quite cunning, wouldn't want it to hide behind the gate and wait for me to enter :gasp:, also i'm going to build some 12" x 8" 6mm toughened glass viewing windows into the surrounding fences to have a look before i go into the enclosure...:2thumb:


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

:lol2: good idea ive got my nile monitor out there trying it out befor my croc :2thumb: because both can be bad boys make sure you have good signs all around befor your dwa inspection mate and i got asked for a back up person if anythink happend to me so just get a trusty mate to back that up good luck with the build put some pics up when you get around to it !


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

pauls_reptiles said:


> :lol2: good idea ive got my nile monitor out there trying it out befor my croc :2thumb: because both can be bad boys make sure you have good signs all around befor your dwa inspection mate and i got asked for a back up person if anythink happend to me so just get a trusty mate to back that up good luck with the build put some pics up when you get around to it !



Yeah thought they might want someone like that... have a couple of people i can call on, but i'll defo get some pics up when i have a bit more done mate, thanks for the info...:no1:


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

no problem mate take care :2thumb:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

The CAM only seems to work with FIREFOX or SAFARI im afraid.

Thanks


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

fangsy said:


> The CAM only seems to work with FIREFOX or SAFARI im afraid.
> 
> Thanks


 
Yeah just downloaded firefox... got it working!! looks wicked mate congrats on that one!!!!!!:no1:


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's the finished foundation to the pool area for my Dwarf!!! it may not look like much but god damn that took some digging!!!!

It's 2ft deep in the deepest part then the step is 18in's, then the shallow is 12in, total size 10ft x 8ft.....










Just got to set the concrete resin base and walls and patio slab round the edge's with the walk out platform built into it.....:2thumb:


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

well done looks great good on you :no1:


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

jabba212006 said:


> Here's the finished foundation to the pool area for my Dwarf!!! it may not look like much but god damn that took some digging!!!!
> 
> It's 2ft deep in the deepest part then the step is 18in's, then the shallow is 12in, total size 10ft x 8ft.....
> 
> ...



looks good mate but hate to burst your bubble, you will want to make it deeper first so that once its concreted etc will leave you with the desired depth :whistling2:


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

kieran8143 said:


> looks good mate but hate to burst your bubble, you will want to make it deeper first so that once its concreted etc will leave you with the desired depth :whistling2:


Hmmmm, will have to put in some more hours digging :lol2:


----------

